# Question about your CAD borders



## guitarjamman (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe you are not the one who drafts CAD plans, but does your company's title block contain a line item for "Drawn By:" and "Designed By:"?

I am starting to get all my material together to apply for the PE exam - all the projects I did the design work on, I also drafted to completion (I am the only drafter in the office). I never paid much attention until now, but our borders only contain a spot for "drawn by" and "checked by". Anyone have any information on if these plans would be acceptable or could I attach a written explaination stating that I drew &amp; designed the sheets.

I have a sewer/force main design project that is a three sheet set and also a commercial site design for a 75,000 S.F. building with all utilities included - going to include the HydroCAD analysis to help beef up the package. Have a septic design for a residential lot and a water main expansion for the local town. Again, I did all/most of the design work on these, but my plans do not reflect that information. Do you forsee any problems?

Thanks


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never seen any drawings with "Designed by" but I have only worked with mechanical drawings and not civil drawings. My two cents would be that you can claim anything you want but make sure there is someone there that the board can call if they decide that they need to verify your claims.


----------



## bradlelf (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, my company uses "Drawn by", "Designed by", and "Reviewed By", Typically drafter, EIT, PE.


----------



## bradlelf (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you pulling together a portfolio or something for your experience certification? Things may have changed but when I applied to the board it was only a narrative description of your experience per project.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 25, 2013)

My office has a "designed by" and a "drawn by" area that is filled out while in ACAD; we used to have a "reviewed by" as well, but that was removed during the recent re-standardization of our borders for Revit &amp; ACAD.

Most of the engineers at my office are also the drafters / designers, so its not uncommon to have all of the boxes filled in by the same initials.

As to your application, you should be fine with the information that is on the drawings without any further explanation. The boards are usually interested in your overall experience as an engineer and the time of responsible charge rather than the details on a set of drawings.

Good luck with your application and on the test.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm with Bly.

I've worked for a few firms, and am generally used to:

Drawn By

Designed By

Approved By

I've done drawn and designed by, I've done approved by, but it's no good to do all three on the same sheet. A second set of eyes to check your work is important.


----------

